# Kipor Generator



## Caldyman (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi 
Hope someone can Help.

Bought a Kipor Genny about 2 years ago , never used it , just took it out to run it for a while , as i am going to France in a few weeks , and thought it would be a good idea to take just as a back up for charging the batteries.
The Red overload light is flashing on and off , without anything plugged into it , and no power coming out when plugging in an appliance.
Checked everything all seems Ok , any ideas , or does anyone know a Kipor dealer in Merseyside that could have a look at it.

Any help and advice would be most appreciated.

Thanks

John


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Apr 27, 2009)

Hiya John,i have a kipor ig 2000,according to the instruction booklet you may have a short on one of the circuits.Is the smart throttle switch in the on or off position?Has the dc overload protection been activated?(if so the button will be out)reset the button then wait for a few minutes before restarting the generator.These people may be able to help don't know if they are kipor service agents but worth a phone call Burtonwwood Generators and Switchgear,Unit 2,St Helens.01744 8144444.Abrid Generators Merton bank road.St Helens 01744 730222,Andy.


----------



## Caldyman (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Andy
I will give them a ring tomorrow.

Cheers

John


----------



## oldiebutgoodie (Apr 29, 2009)

The fact that you haven't used it for a few years most probably means that your field coils need flashing  - you have lost the field magnetism that gives you the startup energy to begin to generate electricity. Generators should be run regularly to prevent this from happening and to keep the internals oiled.


----------



## Caldyman (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the advice , any idea how to Flash the field coils ?

Cheers


----------



## oldiebutgoodie (Apr 29, 2009)

flashing
Try this way - it does work as I have used it!


----------



## Caldyman (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the help , (FLASHING) tried plugging in a drill etc as advised , but no good.
However there is power coming out of the DC outlet , put multimeter on and was getting 19volts on the reading.

Thanks everyone.

John


----------



## derekfaeberwick (May 9, 2009)

Caldyman said:


> Thanks for the help , (FLASHING) tried plugging in a drill etc as advised , but no good.
> However there is power coming out of the DC outlet , put multimeter on and was getting 19volts on the reading.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> ...



How did you get on? just discovered this thread and am now going to check out my Kipor. Interesting stuff.


----------



## ian81 (May 11, 2009)

We have a Kippor and just make sure it is OK by running it every few months if not used.

Given that it is an inverter generator I doubt that flashing as suggested will work.


----------



## Caldyman (May 11, 2009)

Hi
Still no Joy , not generating 240v , rang Kipor Agent , he recons it is the circuit board which is a sealed unit , cost approx £150.00 plus to fix.
Not worth it , considering going Solar now.
Thanks to everyone for all the advice.

John




derekfaeberwick said:


> How did you get on? just discovered this thread and am now going to check out my Kipor. Interesting stuff.


----------

